# Growth on Side of Botia



## MattMathis (Jan 23, 2006)

I have had this Botia for about 6 or 7 years, and he has always been very healthy. Now, all of a sudden he has this wierd looking growth on his side and starting to get another one on the other side. (pic below, if it works ) (I have more pics if needed)

Does anyone know what is going on, what it is, or how to treat it?

http://img.villagephotos.com/p/2006...46/DSC02177.JPG

Thanks Very Much!

Matt.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i tried you link but it says file or directory could not be found. Could you describe to us what the growth looks like?


----------



## MattMathis (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry, here it is again.

http://www.villagephotos.com/members/viewimage.asp?id_=15657376


----------

